# Fly Box Give Away



## Paymaster

It has been a while since I did a give away. So I am gonna do one. The box pictured is not what I will give away but will be similar. I will fill the box with trout flies I have tied as well as a bunch from tyers that have been doing swaps here on Woody's. All you have to do is post in this thread, that you are in. I will do a number generator to pick the winner. I will pick the winner on November 2 after 7pm. I will announce the winner shortly there after and get their input as to the artwork they want in the lid. Good Luck.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

1st in? Aww Yeah! Thanks Paymaster! Beautiful flies as well!


----------



## Bkeepr

Count me in please!  Thanks!


----------



## fixitfred

Suitable for framing.  I'm in!

Sho is purdy.


----------



## swampstalker24

Reckon I'll put my name in...  nice looking ties


----------



## WPrich

I'm in, just started fly fishing so this would really help!!


----------



## Bullfrog81

In. Thank you . Looks awesome


----------



## Anvil Head

In - appreciate the opp and your generosity.


----------



## FARMS100

I will be in also that is a piece of art work would love to have one.
have a nice day ---AL


----------



## CPrestridge

Thanks for the opportunity.  Beautiful work.


----------



## Etoncathunter

I'm in. That looks amazing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I'm in.   Almost to nice to carry, but I would with enjoyment.


----------



## Coenen

Awesome! I'm in.


----------



## mcagle

I could put these to use. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Tarpfisher

please put me in... i need to get back to trout fishing.

Thanks


----------



## almoore

Beautiful box.  I'm in.


----------



## gau16

in!


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm in. The crawfish thing looked great.


----------



## spider

In!


----------



## woco hunter

I'm in.


----------



## pine floor

Thanks Pay. I'm in also.


----------



## blakefallin

New fly fisherman here!  Thanks!


----------



## BoosterC

Im in


----------



## donald-f

Please put me in for a chance, I'm in.


----------



## j_seph

Put me in please, nice job and thank you


----------



## baldfish

Count me in


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

Add ole TTW in! Looks awesome.


----------



## T-N-T

I would like to be IN.


----------



## trad bow

Pleas add me in. Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Muddy Water

i'm in


----------



## walkinboss01

I'm in. Thx


----------



## injun joe

Pay,
 Just back from Montana. Wish you could have been there. We got on the Cutthroats in Yellowstone.
Count me in, I'm still feeling lucky.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Count me in, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## onedude

Put me in please. Thanks for the chance.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Golden BB

I'm in !!


----------



## bearhunter39

Count me in ,and Thanks looks great.


----------



## JimC

Put me in, Thanks


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

Count me in will love to win it ,thank you


----------



## bronco611

i would love a chance to have that box, count me in, thanks.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

I am in. I know a special person that would love to have it.


----------



## Poleclimber15

I'm in!


----------



## wvdawg

I'm in.  Thanks for your very kind offer.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## crow

In please.


----------



## beretta

Count me in!


----------



## HOGSHEAD

Consider me in for the drawing please and thanks for the chance.


----------



## one hogman

Please add my name to the Giveaway Paymaster and Thanks


----------



## williamt

please include me your work is awesome. thank you


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

Sure, I'm in. Just bought a third fly rod


----------



## 2LeftFeet

That is a beautiful box and good looking flies. Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## bristol_bound

Beautiful work Sir, and I just started Fly Fishing this year!


----------



## Beretta682

In please.


----------



## donblfihu

*Fly I in*

In for the win


----------



## rutnbuk

WOW- super nice! My 17 year old is really getting into this FLY World- he would love that.  Thanks for the gesture and fun!


----------



## gobbler getter

I'm in . Thank you


----------



## guitarman64

put me in please


----------



## sasmojoe

Thanks Paymaster


----------



## Wycliff

I'm in


----------



## Michael F Sights

Count me in, Thanks!


----------



## Esau

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Yankee in GA

I'm in. Great artwork.


----------



## FordHunter

I'm in!


----------



## fish hawk

In.......Thanks Pay


----------



## Moonpie1

In please. Thank you Pay! Very nice gesture!


----------



## Barwick

Im in


----------



## buckrub

Sign me up please


----------



## valkrod

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## riverbank

Thanks for the opportunity. Nice work as well


----------



## EverGreen1231

There's nothing like a give-away to liven up a forum.  
I'm in. Thanks Pay.


----------



## mdgreco191

Put me in please! Can't hunt hardly at all this year due to coaching tournaments on weekends, but I plan on getting some fly fishing in on the delayed harvest when I get a  day here and there.


----------



## Johnny 71

I'm in thanks


----------



## 10mmhunter

I'd love to be in the basket for this drawing. I do appreciate a fine fly!


----------



## Alexander

Count me in as well please, new to the art of fly fishing so this is great! Awesome gesture!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Count me in, please. I've got a few ideas for the Mr. for Christmas, this would go perfect with it!


----------



## QuakerBoy

This is really nice. I'm not a fly fisherman, so I will just leave it for someone who would get more use.  But I felt a need to comment on it's beauty.


----------



## may1501

in please


----------



## Razor Blade

I am in.... Beautiful work my friend.


----------



## Paymaster

Winner is......







Yankee in GA, congrats!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Well, darn. Congrats to Yankee in GA and thanks for doing the drawing, Mr. Paymaster.


----------



## Anvil Head

Yes, thanks for the opportunity. 
Good on you Yank, be sure to show us what you do with them.


----------



## Paymaster

He has decided on a bluegill box. I will post a pic in a few weeks when I get it done.


----------



## riverbank

Thank ya sir for the opportunity. And congrats to the Winner


----------



## pine floor

Congrats to the winner.  

Thanks for the opportunity  Pay. Nice to have people like you on here doing fine things for nothing but a Great gesture .

PF


----------



## Michael F Sights

Congrats to Yankee & Thanks for setting this up Paymaster.


----------



## bronco611

Thanks for the opportunity, congrats to yankee.


----------



## Yankee in GA

Thanks guys and thanks again to paymaster


----------

